# PCD pickup 3/29/12



## edwin_jo (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody doing a pickup at the PCD on 3/29? I am picking up a pretty loaded 535i and looking forward to the whole experience.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

edwin_jo said:


> Anybody doing a pickup at the PCD on 3/29? I am picking up a pretty loaded 535i and looking forward to the whole experience.


Looking forward to reading your report and hearing about your experience. Seeing pictures helps.

By the time you read this -- hope you had a great time.


----------

